# Anyone seeing an increase in business this season?



## QualityAtlantaRoofing (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has seen the business increase this year?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We had a very mild winter which usually means a very mild roofing season because for us it's the snow and ice that breaks the roofs. Having said that, we got pretty lucky with a hotel job, had sold a condo job last year to be installed this spring, and got some residential mixed in here and there. So far so good. Though I think the bottom is about to fall out, the back log is nearly gone. I'm gonna have to really focus hard on making some more sales. FWIW residential also laggs in the summer when the kids are out of school. 

To add salt to the wounds a hail storm hit my primary service area about 2 years ago which wiped out all the shingle work. One of my suppliers has told me if it weren't for flat their trucks would never leave the yard. With this I concur. I have only installed 2 shingle jobs this year, the rest so far has been single ply. Another hail storm hit the area I guess because I am seeing storm chaser trucks all about, but I live in the area and the hail that hit was so tiny... these storm chasers are dreaming for work.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The last couple of weeks have been good for us. Last year and beginning of this year was painful. The mild winter didn't help and other company's who were doing work just to keep their people on didn't help. Now the prices are half way reasonable and a guy might be able to make a buck or two this year. I won't be eating lobster this year but I also won't be eating roman noodles either.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

We can eat the surf or the turf. Just not "surf n' turf"!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

lcg said:


> we can eat the surf or the turf. Just not "surf n' turf"!


lol.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I won't be eating lobster this year but I also won't be eating roman noodles either.


What's the problem with roman?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Eating them for 7 days a week for lunch and dinner gets old. Every once and awhile I can get a couple of boxes of mac and cheese... when its on sale...


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone else lick the leftover flavoring from inside the foil flavor packet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol. I love the ramen. There are so many ways to make it taste good. You can even make burritos out of them.
side note. My cat had kittens mothers day and now they are out and about and she just made a growling sound at one of the kittens that I have never heard. Momma's pissed. Ok, back to the discussion
I've been busy since November except getting rained out in spring. I'm slammed right now, but I also do finish carpentry and that has been my saving grace and the roof repairs I'm doing. I'm also expecting the bottom to fall out here. If that happens I'll just go back to school or work in a kitchen till things come around. I'm dealing with people doing work for $17 a square so I lose bids because I won't work for that price. The people that are surviving here are the ones that work together and that know multiple trades. Plus there work stands alone.


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

11 contracts last night.. over 30 since last weeks storm!
http://restoration303.blogspot.com


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

The Miami roofing market is more active than in years past. Maybe folks are loosening up but it's probably due to record rainfall.
Rainy season came very early this tear. Usually starts in June sometime but it's been buckets since 2nd week of May. :thumbup:

roofermike

wwwroofermikeinc.com


----------



## protechroofing (Jul 6, 2012)

It's been slow in the Chicagoland area as of late however with the passing storms we had for the last week i've seen a few roofs laying in the parking lots so hopfully something comes out of that :thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

We started out very nicely mostly due to the mild Winter here in MN. We started up end of January and by the time we did our 10th roof this year the year prior we did ZERO! Most of our roofs have been left over work from last year which was also decent towards the end of the year again because the lack of Winter. 

With some storms in the past month been able to get pretty booked up.

As far as roman noodles haven't eaten them for at least 10 years.

Lobsters??? Ya, got a gift card for our 10 year anniversary so had a live one from Red Lobster a couple months ago. For fathers day my son (6 months) got me a package from Maine, 2 live lobsters, scallops, shrimps, and lobster soup. To top this all off a couple nights ago my wife took me to an Asain buffet for my birthday (my choice). They had a "lobster special" $14 for the seafood buffet plus $3.99 for lobster. Ordered one and instead of bringing out a tiny little tail they brought out a whole 1lb-1.25lb steamed lobster!!! Some people had whole lobsters that looked more like 1.5 lbs...

Next time may just get a couple plates of crab and a couple lobsters!!!

As far as work load doing mostly insurance work again. It's funny though with the recent storms I'm getting the common question again, "How booked up are you?". I just tell them not nearly booked up as 06, 07, 08, and 09 but more booked then 10 and 11. People want to hear 2 weeks or less but little do they know no funds will be ready on their insurance claim for at least 1 month possibly 2 months, darn mortgage companies!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

protechroofing said:


> It's been slow in the Chicagoland area as of late however with the passing storms we had for the last week i've seen a few roofs laying in the parking lots so hopfully something comes out of that :thumbup:


Ya, your area got some pretty big winds. NOAA reported just East of Chicago 90 mph wind about a week or so ago.

We got some 70-80 mph wind which blew off some shingles on old roofs but mostly blew trees onto roofs.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

protechroofing said:


> It's been slow in the Chicagoland area as of late however with the passing storms we had for the last week i've seen a few roofs laying in the parking lots so hopfully something comes out of that :thumbup:


Darnit, I go away for a week and the forum fills with competitors. Are you the protech on Rand in Des Plaines?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Staying steady due to recent storms and interior remodels. Just got done waterproofing an underground house. That was interesting and I doubt I'll get to do another one in this area for a long time. We have had an increase in new construction and due to recent fires will be doing work on the houses that burned down. I'm thankful for the trim work we get that fills in the gaps.


----------

